# California heater code.



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Mom called me today asking about heater code. Not her problem, other than getting a bunch of legal documents soaked. Her leaking heater is in the laundry room, which is fine here with good combustible air, proper clearance and proper vent.

For California, not hard piped, earthquake straps, 3’ platform in a garage or in a closet off the house.

Her heater is on a platform made of 2x2’s.

Just curious….


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What exactly is your question? I am sure @Debo22 will have the answer(s).


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> What exactly is your question? I am sure @Debo22 will have the answer(s).


Yeah, I know he’ll know. Her heater is on a 3’ platform built with 2x2’s. I don’t think that’s code. 75 gallon to boot. I can probably get pics.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you sure it is not 4x4's, the weight of the water alone would be 585 lb's, back in the day before they made purpose built stands, the Plumbers would make up their own,


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Are you sure it is not 4x4's, the weight of the water alone would be 585 lb's, back in the day before they made purpose built stands, the Plumbers would make up their own,


I'm going to hazard a guess and say the guy can eyeball the size of a piece of wood.

A 2x2 on end can hold a lot of weight. Heck, if it didn't flex I bet a 3/4" dowel could hold up a couple hundred pounds on end(in compression).


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> I'm going to hazard a guess and say the guy can eyeball the size of a piece of wood.
> 
> A 2x2 on end can hold a lot of weight. Heck, if it didn't flex I bet a 3/4" dowel could hold up a couple hundred pounds on end(in compression).


Yes I am sure he can but he is in N. MI. and not SO. CA.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m not sure of a code about structure of the stand, 90+% of the water heaters I change are on original new construction platforms or prefabricated metal ones. 2x2’s seem a little light though. I’ve seen some homeowner specials that put them on milk crates


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> .......... I’ve seen some homeowner specials that put them on milk crates


If PE is good enough for piping why shouldn't it be good enough for a stand?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> If PE is good enough for piping why shouldn't it be good enough for a stand?


Found the picture


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

This thread's a week old. Is that why the 'trending' link came?



OpenSights said:


> Mom called me today asking about heater code. Not her problem, other than getting a bunch of legal documents soaked. Her leaking heater is in the laundry room, which is fine here with good combustible air, proper clearance and proper vent.
> 
> For California, not hard piped, earthquake straps, 3’ platform in a garage or in a closet off the house.
> 
> ...


In SoCal- (all caveats regarding individual jurisdictions/individual inspectors apply) -hard pipe the t/p. If in the garage, platform to be 18" to the pilot. Outside closets, no need.
2x2's? Why not?


----------

